# Free Sky plus upgrade for New Customer



## Paul J (18 Feb 2008)

As an existing sky customer, I have recently received an offer whereby if I introduce a friend, as a brand new customer to sky, they will receive a free sky plus box which usually costs €149 for new installations (see link below), and for referring a new customer, I will have have my current standard sky box upgraded to a sky plus box. (The standard installation fee of €45 will still apply).

http://www.sky.com/portal/site/ireland/products/equipment/comparison

All I need to do is give you a reference number to quote when contacting sky to order your new installation, and the installation must be ordered by 31st March.

If anyone is considereing joining sky as a new customer before the end of March, and would like a free upgrade to sky plus, drop me a PM.


----------



## mathepac (18 Feb 2008)

Hey great idea Paul J, please consider using me as referrer as well if you want to get Sky. (I hope this is OK with the mods).


----------



## coola (18 Feb 2008)

just got it . damn


----------



## Happy Girl (18 Feb 2008)

I am also available to be somebody's Sky friend too if there is a similar offer going around!


----------



## Irish Garden (20 Feb 2008)

I have 2 vouchers here for any new Sky Customers who want to get a Sky+ box right from the start, instead of the standard box.
I will also be able to upgrade my own as well. 

Drop me a private message if you are interested.


----------



## 1997 (20 Feb 2008)

I also have vouchers for the above, pm me if anyone is interested!


----------



## Anto318 (20 Feb 2008)

I also have a voucher for the above if somebody wants to get a Sky+ box. PM if anyone is interested


----------



## damomac (29 Feb 2008)

Hi there,
Where did you get these vouchers ?
I'm an existing Sky subscriber with 4 mixes and haven't received any vouchers.

Me want Sky + but me doesn't want to pay full whack for it !


----------



## Moribund (29 Feb 2008)

NTL are offering a Digital Video Recorder for 5 euro per month with free connection. Anyone have any experience of that? 

It seems like a good deal how much is the sky monthly charge?


----------



## gebbel (29 Feb 2008)

If anyone out there wants SKY, you can get a free upgrade to SKY PLUS if you mention that an existing customer referred you when ordering (saving you €149). The installation fee of €45 will still stand. If you have not an active landline, you must pay €37.50 extra.
I am an existing customer and would also receive a free SKY PLUS box. I only need an interested new customer. PM me if anyone is interested and together we can get a good deal!


----------



## 029mary7 (3 Mar 2008)

I am an existing sky customer & would like to avail of this offer, what can I do?


----------



## yygaurav (3 Mar 2008)

I also have voucher available. Please PM me if you are interested.


----------



## gebbel (3 Mar 2008)

029mary7 said:


> I am an existing sky customer & would like to avail of this offer, what can I do?


 
Unfortunately I found out today that only random existing customers were sent special vouchers to entitle them to avail of this offer.


----------



## the chippie (6 Mar 2008)

getting sky today , if anybody looking for a friend (how bad does that sound)
regards paul


----------



## yygaurav (11 Mar 2008)

One voucher gone. Another one is still available. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## oopsbuddy (11 Mar 2008)

Does this offer also apply to existing NTL customers who subscribe to Sky, or just to existing Sky dish customers? 

So if I want to get Sky mini-dish as a first time customer (I have resisted all these years!) I can get a referral number or voucher from an existing customer, get Sky+ instead, for €45 installation, and the existing customer also gets upgraded for free? Do I still get the first month subscription half-price before 31st March?


----------



## gipimann (11 Mar 2008)

Oopsbuddy,
I've got a voucher for a free sky+ box and free standard installation for a new customer (and I get a cheque - already a sky+ customer).

Not sure if any other offers can be used with the vouchers, but the cost of the sky+ box and installation is €194 so you're getting a bargain (how often do we say that round here )

PM if interested.


----------



## gnubbit (11 Mar 2008)

Hi, I'm planning to sign up to Sky if anyone has any spare vouchers.


----------



## SafcBodman (12 Mar 2008)

Hi, has anyone got any voucher codes left for free sky plus?


----------



## oopsbuddy (12 Mar 2008)

Hi Gipimann,

Have PM'd you


----------



## Shannon81 (12 Mar 2008)

hi 

i have the vouchers-if anybody wants one they can pm me

thanks


----------



## Hurling Fan (12 Mar 2008)

Hi, I have a voucher if anyone is thinking of joining Sky as a brand new customer.  You can have a free Sky+ box and I'll get a little cheque from them.  PM me if anyone is still interested.


----------



## dunner (13 Mar 2008)

Hurling Fan, if you already have sky+, why not give me your voucher and I'll give you the €75 you would be getting from Sky for referring someone?

I'm an existing customer but wasn't one of the lucky people who received the voucher.

If you give me your voucher, and I manage to find someone that wants to sign up to Sky, i'll give you the €75.

Everyone's a winner... you get your €75, I get my Sky+ box and the new customer gets their Sky+ box.



Hurling Fan said:


> Hi, I have a voucher if anyone is thinking of joining Sky as a brand new customer.  You can have a free Sky+ box and I'll get a little cheque from them.  PM me if anyone is still interested.


----------



## Hurling Fan (13 Mar 2008)

Hi Dunner - not sure I properly understand your post and not sure the offer works like that.  From what I can gather they will offer a free sky+ box for a *brand new customer* which wouldn't apply to you as you are already an existing customer .... maybe I'm wrong but please do correct me......


----------



## big bird (15 Mar 2008)

Thanks to Paul j for his voucher code. We just signed up for the sky plus  box, got free installation and first month half price. Great offer


----------



## Just For Fun (24 Mar 2008)

I've receieved an email from SKY offering BOTH me and a "friend" (they must be new to SKY) a free SKY+ (plus) box. You'll still need to pay a £30 installation fee and of course the monthly SKY subscription for whatever package you choose. Apparently this offer will save you up to £149.

Only valid until 28th March 2008. Limited to the first 1,000 customers.

If only I had a friend who wanted to sign up for SKY in the next few days? If anyone is interested then please email me your first name, last name and email address to gavin.dixon@yahoo.co.uk and I'll refer you.

Many thanks


----------



## gipimann (24 Mar 2008)

JFF,
Can I take from your use of £ that you're based in the UK?   This is an Irish website, most of the posters are based in Ireland, so would be unable to take up your sky offer.
Thanks for letting us know though!


----------



## Just For Fun (24 Mar 2008)

Blast - just how far do you have to go to find a friend these days!


----------



## Blarney (16 Apr 2008)

Does anyone know if this is still available as I have a friend who is interested in Sky?

Thanks
Blarney


----------



## Jock04 (16 Apr 2008)

Blarney said:


> Does anyone know if this is still available as I have a friend who is interested in Sky?
> 
> Thanks
> Blarney


 

Think that offer expired 31st March, Blarney.
But definetely worth giving Sky a call to see if they'll do it.

Mate of mine was on the phone to them about a fortnight ago, and he could hear other sales people calling existing customers to offer them Sky sports for a €5 a month (half-price, I think). And that at a time when the soccer season is moving into its' climax.
Sky are hungry for business, I'd give it a go.


----------



## Castlemartyr (16 Apr 2008)

Hi all,

I introduced a friend to Sky, eight weeks ago, they got there free sky+ box installed seven weeks ago but I am still waiting on my free sky+ box. I rand the number Sky gave me and they said it might be another 3 weeks before I receive a voucher number and then I have to ring to arrange a date to get it installed. 

Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## aircobra19 (16 Apr 2008)

Not including any of the offers. What does a min package with Sky+ cost per month.


----------



## Jock04 (16 Apr 2008)

aircobra19 said:


> Not including any of the offers. What does a min package with Sky+ cost per month.


 
€ 20

[broken link removed]

Remember too that you can manually tune in BBC 3 & 4, ITV 2,3 & 4 & BBC & ITV regional variations.


----------



## frazzled (22 Apr 2008)

Castlemartyr said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I introduced a friend to Sky, eight weeks ago, they got there free sky+ box installed seven weeks ago but I am still waiting on my free sky+ box. I rand the number Sky gave me and they said it might be another 3 weeks before I receive a voucher number and then I have to ring to arrange a date to get it installed.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this?


 
Hi Castlemartyr,

They don't seem to want to give out the Sky+ boxes now. We spent over an hour on the phone at the weekend trying to get this sorted, having introduced 2 new people, and still no joy. All I want is an installation date.


----------



## Jock04 (22 Apr 2008)

frazzled said:


> Hi Castlemartyr,
> 
> They don't seem to want to give out the Sky+ boxes now. We spent over an hour on the phone at the weekend trying to get this sorted, having introduced 2 new people, and still no joy. All I want is an installation date.


 
My mate got his installed the same day they did mine. Lives on the next boreen, which probably helped.

Sky seem to be pushing the €75 cheque rather than the free Sky+ boxes now. They're keen for business & it's unlikely that on 31st march they had given away every single free Sky+ box, so it's probably worth pursuing them if you prefer that offer.


----------



## gipimann (3 Nov 2008)

I've received another "refer a friend" mail offer from Sky today - Free sky+ box, or €74.50 for sky+HD box (+ standard installation fee €50) for new sky customers....and I get €75 cheque for referring!   No reductions in subscriptions though (so not as good as last time!).

I've got 2 vouchers if anyone's interested.  PM me and I'll give you the relevant details.   This offer expires Dec 4th.


----------



## tosullivan (3 Nov 2008)

I also received 2 vouchers today to refer 2 "friends" to a free sky+ box for a new installation or €74.50 for a Sky HD box.

PM me if anyone is interested in getting a free sky + box on a new installation.

Offer ends 4th Dec


----------



## Cathyd (4 Nov 2008)

gipimann said:


> I've received another "refer a friend" mail offer from Sky today - Free sky+ box, or €74.50 for sky+HD box (+ standard installation fee €50) for new sky customers....and I get €75 cheque for referring! No reductions in subscriptions though (so not as good as last time!).
> 
> I've got 2 vouchers if anyone's interested. PM me and I'll give you the relevant details. This offer expires Dec 4th.


----------



## Cathyd (4 Nov 2008)

Hiya 
Id be interested in that offer - does that include instalation too??


----------



## Cathyd (4 Nov 2008)

tosullivan said:


> I also received 2 vouchers today to refer 2 "friends" to a free sky+ box for a new installation or €74.50 for a Sky HD box.
> 
> PM me if anyone is interested in getting a free sky + box on a new installation.
> 
> Offer ends 4th Dec


----------



## Cathyd (4 Nov 2008)

Hi
 Id be interested in that tom - just wondering does that include installation too???
Cathy


----------



## gipimann (4 Nov 2008)

Cathyd,

The offer doesn't include installation - you've got to pay €50 for standard installation.   The offer is just the free sky+ box or cheap sky+HD box.


----------



## saladoor (4 Nov 2008)

Hi
I have two of these vouchers also and have been dying to get sky+ for months and months, anybody still left who wants to sign up, let me know, if you pm me your email address, i can also get sky to send you the details.

I will be hope at 8.15pm or there abouts to give you the full details. Thanks


----------



## 1997 (6 Nov 2008)

Also have one of the free Sky+ box or half price HD box vouchers, pm if anyone  interested!


----------



## lmacbeth (12 Jan 2009)

I am looking for a Sky+ half price voucher if there are any going ?
I am already a Sky customer so can't avail of the current offer of Sky+ at €24.50 for new customers.  We were thinking of cancelling and starting again using my name instead of my husbands but I presume they would see it's the same address.

Any advice appreciated.


----------



## gipimann (12 Jan 2009)

Any vouchers I received were for new customers only, not persons upgrading, so I don't think they'd have been of any use to you, sorry.


----------

